# Coats and boots



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello, I live in Minnesota and Old Man Winter will soon be breathing down our necks. I'm wondering about getting Ella a coat and maybe even some boots. She has a sweater she loves but I'm thinking she will need more protection this winter. Does anyone have any reccomendations? What are your thoughts on boots?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think a warm coat is a good idea. Sometimes it is so cold that I put a coat over a sweater to keep Molly warm enough. I have tried several types of boots and socks for snowy days. They never stay on! One thing I have not tried that people seem to like is the Pawz rubber booties. They just seem like they would be hard to get on and off.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

I love the "Great White North" coat by Chilly Dogs. They come in many, many sizes so you can get the perfect fit. I know many of the members here on the forum have these coats and love them too.

Here is the website:

Chilly Dogs

In the winter months, I put the coat on first and then adjust my harness to be a little bigger and fit over the coat. For super cold days, I have even put a sweater under the coat.... though it was probably not necessary. The coat seems to provide a lot of warmth and the website states it is recommended for temperatures as cold as -22F.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow! That coat looks perfect! I'm going to check it out right away!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Also based in MN! Who did you get Miss Ella from?

Mario has never needed anything other than a sweater and booties, even in a puppy cut, but he is a big boy so he has a bit more substance to him. Nino is hardy, but he is smaller, so I am thinking I will get him a coat for the winter. He was fine with nothing during the March weather, but he has never endured a MN January, so I've been looking around. If anyone has a suggestion that causes minimal tangling on a full coat, that would be appreciated.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Regarding boots...all the balloon looking booties we sell I could not get on my lollipops feet. And someone else I know returned a set for the same reason. To keep booties on I have better luck with the kind with the Velcro straps around the top of their foot because you can get it pretty tight usually also if you don't have that hair tie bands have done the trick for me in the past as well. Just have to make sure you're not cutting off the circulation in their foot of course. I have a dog who loved to run in the snow. I would have to put her boots on three or four times. But it's still better than nothing.
On coats and sweaters. They have a Nice is a breed that was established in the much warmer climates so I think coats and sweaters are very appropriate. But I am not an expert just an overprotective mama.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Have a nice = Havanese. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you so much....I think I'm going to try the PAWZ. The Chilly Dog coat is exactually what I want but will wait 'til next winter when I know she's done growing. It's a little pricey for only a few monthes or even weeks.....PAWZ had one for not so much also Goopy dog that may work while she's little. Kar Mar.... I bought Ella from a breeder in Motley. I'm really not sure they were top notch....probably more of a commercial breeder. That said, they allowed me to come see the parents, and where they were kept etc. They have been helpful when I've asked questions. They privided a good return policy (can't attest to whether or not they will stand by it if the need arrises). They are not showing their dogs or anything like that. We paid a mid range price for her. I know better questions to ask now.....but so far so good.....


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Cbelknap said:


> I love the "Great White North" coat by Chilly Dogs. They come in many, many sizes so you can get the perfect fit. I know many of the members here on the forum have these coats and love them too.
> 
> Here is the website:
> 
> ...


I think I'll look into the coat for Rudy. What size did you get?


----------



## Willie51616! (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi there, I am not sure if this is the right place to post this question.....if it's not I'm sorry. I am kinda new....
So, here goes..... I would like advise on flooring for my home. We have two Havanese and our current flooring is a beautiful laminate by Mannington. We love it, but...... we have many areas where the floor has swelled. I know my two havanese have had some minor accidents but they were cleaned up immediately and still the floor swelled. One swelling was due to vomit after surgery, but again it was cleaned immediately. We contacted Manningtonot and the dealer we bought the $7000.00 worth of flooring and both said tough luck.... 
So here we are trying to decide what we do now. We don't care for tile, or carpet. Hardwood is pricey.... We are wondering if anyone has ever had good luck with another laminate brand?
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the most important qualities in a coat for a Havanese are that it be water resistant and wind resistant. Unless they are clipped very short, their coats are pretty insulating, as long as the wind doesn't get right through that coat and down to the skin.

Other things to keep in mind are that coats that are fleece on the inside will mat long coated Havanese, and coats that fasten underneath can be a pain in the neck with long fluffy bellies.  With those things in mind, I have coats of several different brands for my "kids".


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Lisa T. said:


> I think I'll look into the coat for Rudy. What size did you get?


I submitted Max and Molly's measurements as the website requested. The owners of Chilly Dogs will review your measurements and size selected to be sure they agree with your sizing choice. They emailed me before the order shipped to confirm a few measurements and because the size I selected didn't seem quite right. They mentioned that owners often order too large trying to leave extra room for growth.

In the end, I ordered size XXS 14" Mini and XXS 12" Mini. They fit well.


----------



## Willie51616! (Aug 23, 2016)

What kind of coats do you have.... Willie will be needing a good raincoat and overall coat soon.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I just received custom made coats for Ditto and Phoenix from Chantal of royalfifi.net The coats are beautiful, fit perfectly are rainproff and shipping is free. Chantal is wonderful to work with. You can email her with any questions you may have and she will respond quickly.


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

I am thinking about getting a chilly dogs coat, Luna is 8 months old now, would she be full grown by now?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LauraLuna said:


> I am thinking about getting a chilly dogs coat, Luna is 8 months old now, would she be full grown by now?


Not really... For an 8 month old, even if she's full height, it's very likely that she will fill out. I think I'd buy something inexpensive for this winter, and wait until next year for an expensive coat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Definitely time to start thinking of getting raincoats. Came home from work yesterday morning and it was sprinkling. The furkids had just returned from their morning walk. It took an hour to blow dry, brush and comb them out. 😒


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

krandall said:


> Not really... For an 8 month old, even if she's full height, it's very likely that she will fill out. I think I'd buy something inexpensive for this winter, and wait until next year for an expensive coat.


Thanks, good thing I asked before I bought one. At what age do you think it's safe to buy one?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LauraLuna said:


> Thanks, good thing I asked before I bought one. At what age do you think it's safe to buy one?


I wouldn't buy an expensive coat for a Havanese under a year. Larger breeds can take a lot longer than that to mature.


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

I thought the same thing. I'm going to get Ella a Chilly Dog coat but not this winter. I will wait until next year when she's done growing! I bought her a Halloween costume two weeks ago that she will not be able to wear on Halloween because she's grown so much! For this winter I found a very cute Gooby brand vest on Amazon that I think will be warm enough and if not, I will put a sweater under it. Only items under $25 until she's a year old!


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Ella's new mom said:


> I thought the same thing. I'm going to get Ella a Chilly Dog coat but not this winter. I will wait until next year when she's done growing! I bought her a Halloween costume two weeks ago that she will not be able to wear on Halloween because she's grown so much! For this winter I found a very cute Gooby brand vest on Amazon that I think will be warm enough and if not, I will put a sweater under it. Only items under $25 until she's a year old!


I looked at the Gooby vest and I think I will get one for Luna too. How old is Ella?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

For Willow, I got a Hurtta brand dog jacket. It's great. Long enough in the body, fits well, water and windproof. Here is an Amazon link for a 13" jacket at a great price ($19.99). I got a 12" for Willow and it fits her perfectly but she is a small hav. Only weighs 7 lbs. I love it.

Amazon.com : Hurtta Pet Collection 13-Inch Winter Jacket, Red : Pet Coats : Pet Supplies


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

Lauraluna, Ella is 13 weeks! She is right in the thick of growing time! She is WONDERFUL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> For Willow, I got a Hurtta brand dog jacket. It's great. Long enough in the body, fits well, water and windproof. Here is an Amazon link for a 13" jacket at a great price ($19.99). I got a 12" for Willow and it fits her perfectly but she is a small hav. Only weighs 7 lbs. I love it.
> 
> Amazon.com : Hurtta Pet Collection 13-Inch Winter Jacket, Red : Pet Coats : Pet Supplies


That's a great price on a Hurtta! Just be aware that these fleece lined coats are not a great choice for a Havanese in full coat, as they tend to cause matting.

I just ordered Panda the same coat Kodi wears, a Petrageous Kodiak. REALLY easy on/off, and velcros over the back so you don't have to worry about hair getting stuck in the velcro. I even found one in fuchsia and turquoise to match her leash!  (I'll tell you, I only had boy children, and I am SO enjoying doing the "girly thing" with Pixel and Panda... Pixel wears purple, and Panda wears pink with a touch of turquoise)


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> That's a great price on a Hurtta! Just be aware that these fleece lined coats are not a great choice for a Havanese in full coat, as they tend to cause matting.
> 
> I just ordered Panda the same coat Kodi wears, a Petrageous Kodiak. REALLY easy on/off, and velcros over the back so you don't have to worry about hair getting stuck in the velcro. I even found one in fuchsia and turquoise to match her leash!  (I'll tell you, I only had boy children, and I am SO enjoying doing the "girly thing" with Pixel and Panda... Pixel wears purple, and Panda wears pink with a touch of turquoise)


I really like the look of these, and super affordable for what seems to be a high quality jacket (at least on Drs F&S...Amazon sellers seem to be jacking prices up). I may just have to invest in one for Nino. Mario has never been bothered by the cold, but it seems to be affecting Nino quite a bit already. Do you have a photo of Kodi in his? I've gotten sweaters, coats, and jerseys before that fit but look ridiculous on the full coat (Stay Puft guy, anyone?) and would rather avoid the look.

LOVE that your girls have their own colors. Nino is red (for the most part, sometimes blue) and Mario gets neutrals...I have a customer who has "an orange dog, a pink dog, a purple dog, and a green dog" :laugh:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I will probably need a coat for Rexy though the predictions for our Winter seem warmer than normal so


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> I really like the look of these, and super affordable for what seems to be a high quality jacket (at least on Drs F&S...Amazon sellers seem to be jacking prices up). I may just have to invest in one for Nino. Mario has never been bothered by the cold, but it seems to be affecting Nino quite a bit already. Do you have a photo of Kodi in his? I've gotten sweaters, coats, and jerseys before that fit but look ridiculous on the full coat (Stay Puft guy, anyone?) and would rather avoid the look.
> 
> LOVE that your girls have their own colors. Nino is red (for the most part, sometimes blue) and Mario gets neutrals...I have a customer who has "an orange dog, a pink dog, a purple dog, and a green dog" :laugh:


Kodi has his own colors too. His have always been Red with black trim, though this coat doesn't fit the motif! 

This isn't a great picture of the coat, but the online I could find of him where you could see much of the coat.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Living in the midwest fleece is always a must for Django. I love FidoFleece because it zips on the back and keeps their belly dry and warm. Boot however, another story. I've tried several and he hates them. The groomer gave me a balm that i put on the bottom of his paws to protect from he cold but to be honest, I don't walk him when there is snow on the sidewalks. He's getting older and I don't want to push it. We also use a lot of salt on the streets and sidewalks and I never know what's under the thin layer of snow on the sidewalks. As long as it's dry but chilly, we are out. My philosophy is if it's too cold for me, it's too cold for him.


----------

